# Аппликатор Кузнецова



## Сероглазая (29 Авг 2006)

Сейчас очень активно стала использовать синий аппликатор Кузнецова и деревянный массажер, а еще кто-то посоветовал на больные места ставить банки - я и этоот отчаяния делаю


----------



## Admin (29 Авг 2006)

*Ходьба и гимнастика в лечении остеохондроза*

Поделитесь с нами об эффективности его использования


----------



## Сероглазая (29 Авг 2006)

*Ходьба и гимнастика в лечении остеохондроза*

Синий игольчатый аппликатор - ох, и острозубый   И когда сотни иголочек впиваются в больное место - я чувствую  новую свежую боль, она отвлекает и перекрывает мою боль обычную новизной ощущений. 

И потом в этом месте довольно приличное время ощущение жизни (тепла , как бы очень сильно растерлась махровым полотенцем, до красноты), а до этого  просто "мертвая зона"  (по ощущениям - ледяная) со жгучей болью в одном месте 
Вот. Спасаюсь как могу


----------



## Бебонечка (19 Июн 2010)

*Ходьба и гимнастика в лечении остеохондроза*



Сероглазая написал(а):


> Синий игольчатый аппликатор - ох, и острозубый   И когда сотни иголочек впиваются в больное место - я чувствую  новую свежую боль, она отвлекает и перекрывает мою боль обычную новизной ощущений.
> *И потом в этом месте довольно приличное время ощущение жизни *(тепла , как бы очень сильно растерлась махровым полотенцем, до красноты), а до этого  просто "мертвая зона"  (по ощущениям - ледяная) со жгучей болью в одном месте
> Вот. Спасаюсь как могу


В соседней теме я написАла, как сама спасаюсь аппликатором Кузнецова.
Два часа надо полежать (терпя боль) и радикулита как и не былоgoodgood


----------



## mony5 (21 Июл 2013)

Уважаемые врачи , как вы относитесь к лечению грыжи аппликатором Кузнецова? У меня медиальная грыжа 5, 6 мм деформирующая переднюю камеру дурального мешка, суживающая саггитальный размер позвоночного канала до 8 мм. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены , спинномозговые корешки поджаты. Будет ли толк в сочетании с массажем, электрофорезом и треннировками? Мои снимки есть в другой теме, массажист говорит что грыжа у меня очень опасная очень близко к спиному мозгу выпячивается?https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15618/


----------



## Березка (21 Июл 2013)

Есть тема про аппликатор Ляпко https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4017/, они похожи, почитайте может найдете ответ на свой вопрос.


----------



## gordon freeman (22 Сен 2013)

Сегодня купил апликтор кузнецова для шеи. Порезал руку иголками. 
В какие-то исцеления не верю, а вот как способ быстрого восстановления мышц, попробую.
Буду им руки обматывать после жима штанги


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

Тоже очень интересует можно или нет применения аппликатора Кузнецова в месте грыжи. Неужели никто не пробовал? Ведь немалоизвестный, вроде)


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2014)

*Dmitry59*, почему же нельзя-то? 


> Воздействие иголок на кожу позволяет добиться следующих результатов:
> 
> улучшается микроциркуляция;
> расслабляются мышцы;
> ...


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *Dmitry59*, почему же нельзя-то?


Слышал, что на само место где грыжа нельзя. В интернете информация об этом если и есть, то мне попадалась сомнительная, похожа на рекламу.


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2014)

Я активно пользуюсь аппликатором. Начинала с аппликатора Кузнецова, теперь пристрастилась к аппликатору Ляпко. Но принцип-то один и тот же.


----------



## Dmitry59 (20 Мар 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Я активно пользуюсь аппликатором. Начинала с аппликатора Кузнецова, теперь пристрастилась к аппликатору Ляпко. Но принцип-то один и тот же.


Прямо в район грыжи(если у вас этот диагноз)? И как долго пользуетесь уже? Результат?


----------



## La murr (20 Мар 2014)

В феврале 2013 года была операция, а аппликатором пользуюсь с апреля 2013 года. Мне нравится его лечебный эффект. Кстати, прикладывала не только на спину, но и к ноге с нарушенной чувствительностью.
Вот тема о моём любимце - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4017/


----------



## Дарья П. (22 Мар 2014)

У меня ипликатор Кузнецова, модно названый еще Тибетским. При сильном спазме мышц внизу спины ложусь минут на 10 минимум (хотя могу и на час, могу и заснуть). По ощущениям иголочки имеют отвлекающе-массажный и согревающий эффект, в целом довольно приятный. Еще при сидении подкладываю под спину, опираюсь на подушечку у спинки стула.  Однозначно нравится!
п.с. фото ипликатора не загружается, но это и так вещь всем известная


----------



## La murr (22 Мар 2014)




----------



## ~Наталья~ (19 Апр 2014)

А у меня есть ещё вот такие "гаджеты". ))
Один -как коврик, другой - валик. Оба красные, с магнитами. Правда, недавно их купила, ещё не знаю - какой толк от них получу.


----------



## Bravo (19 Апр 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> А у меня есть ещё вот такие "гаджеты". ))
> Один -как коврик, другой - валик. Оба красные, с магнитами. Правда, недавно их купила, ещё не знаю - какой толк от них получу.


Теоретически, в крови у нас гемоглобин - соединения железа. Магнит должен воздействовать на кровь точно. На практике эффекта от магнитов я не заметил.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (19 Апр 2014)

Bravo написал(а):


> эффекта от магнитов



Магнит хорошо снимает отёк с тканей, Браво. У меня есть аппарат "Солнышко", так кажись, хорошо на меня действует. Кладу его на крестец и поясничный отдел.


----------



## Павел Валерьевич (13 Май 2014)

Друзья спешу поделиться подарком, который сегодня для себя любимого сделал - два массажера для стоп, и один магнитный игольчатый для поясницы.
 
Воздействие на организм:
1. Сосудорасширяющее действие
2. Отвлекающее действие
3. Рефлекторное воздействие на зоны Захарьина-Геда
4. Рефлекторное воздействие на активные зоны (точки) на ступнях и ладонях
5. Рефлекторный запуск универсальных защитных реакций организма.

Все это удовольствие кое как нашел в городское аптеке и обошлось мне это все в 460 рублей. Фирму писать не буду, а то прозовут рекламщиком)))))) Всем рекомендую, особенно под расслабляющую музыку на них полежать.

Кстати для мужчин стимуляция поясничного отдела не только позволяет уменьшить боль при прострелах, но и увеличить эректильную функцию)))))))))))))))

Пошел лежать дальше под звуки леса))))


----------



## La murr (13 Май 2014)

Павел Валерьевич написал(а):


> Фирму писать не буду, а то прозовут рекламщиком))))))


Павел, перенесла Ваш пост в тему про массажёры - аппликаторы Кузнецова. Не забудьте отписаться о результатах использования - каждое мнение важно. 
Кстати, посмотрите ещё и про такой массажёр - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4017/
Успешного применения! Хороших результатов!


----------



## merbay (20 Авг 2014)

26 лет пользуюсь аппликатором Кузнецова. Очень довольна! При сильной боли, просто засыпаю на нем и боль уходит... А что еще надо... Крепкий и здоровый сон, да и чтобы ничего не болело! Всем здоровья!


----------



## scarf (8 Ноя 2015)

Очень хорошая вещь. Помогает снимать спазм, расслаблять мышцы и отчасти снимает болевой синдром. Пользуюсь более 25 лет..Имеется старенький, который еще сама нашивала на ткань, а также новый с магнитиками(оранжевый).
Новый использую при тяжести и спазмах в поясничной области. А старенький очень спасал на работе при парезе стопы.


----------



## ssv (11 Янв 2016)

У меня 5 мм иголки стальные на резиновой основе. От отца еще досталось в наследство. Очень "злые" иголки.
Так вот, непосредственно в острой фазе обострения при грыже вещь бесполезная. Хотя бы по причине того, что и без иголок просто лечь и найти менее болезненное положение практически невозможно. А потом, как некое подспорье, ну, возможно. Хоть расслабит чуток, отвлечёт ненадолго. Хотя до глубоких мышц не достучаться все равно.


----------



## leto (19 Фев 2016)

Всем желаю не хворать и здравствуйте! Сто лет не была на форуме.... значит всё было не плохо.
Последнее время всё что описано выше : боль между лопаток, боль в шее у основания черепа, головная тут же, руки холодные и онемевшие. Тут всё ясно- три грыжи в шейном отделе. У меня вопрос такой, я лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова каждый вечер. Без него уже не могу уснуть. Мышцы расслабляются только с ним любезным, и боль тоже снимает. Иногда просыпаюсь... батюшки! я же на кузнецове лежу!  Так вот, это не вредно? так много и часто?
Спасибо.


----------



## SergeyAndreev (6 Июн 2017)

Пожалуй тоже оставлю свое мнение. У меня прошло 7 недель после перелома. Само собой постельный режим. На 5-6 недели постельного режима стали происходить какие-то изменения в организме. А именно-тянуло сухожилия под коленом, икры сводило судорогой, если похожу в корсете-все проходило. Неприятные ощущения были и при ходьбе, когда наступаю на левую ногу. (там изначально болело больше всего после перелома). Болело сильно, помог Федор Петрович, я делал компрессы. Параллельно использовал этот аппликатор. (моя инициатива) Хуже-точно не стало. Утром после сна, когда встаю-поясница побаливает, но если прежде чем встать-полежать на нем 5 минут-болей нет. Кровь он точно разгоняет. При постельном режиме от него эффект ощутим. Хотя при травмах в инструкции он запрещен. Как-то так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

SergeyAndreev написал(а):


> Болело сильно, помог Федор Петрович, я делал компрессы. Параллельно использовал этот аппликатор....Хотя при травмах в инструкции он запрещен. Как-то так.


При травмах запрещён в остром периоде на открытую рану. А вокруг раны, нужно.


----------



## SergeyAndreev (6 Июн 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Elka66 (6 Июн 2017)

А я на нем засыпаю, раз в обострение пришла блокады делать, стала мне медсестра спину спиртом протирать, врача зовёт, поглядели, ничего говорят делать не будем, у вас на спине высыпания, разбирайтесь. Еле вспомнила и убедила их, что это от апликатора


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Elka66 написал(а):


> ...стала мне медсестра спину спиртом протирать, врача зовёт, поглядели, ничего говорят делать не будем, у вас на спине высыпания...


Так это же красиво!
Спина в крапинку!


----------



## Весёлый (24 Июл 2017)

У меня большой - с полезной площадью 600х400 мм.
Вечером делаю упражнения и перед сном укладываюсь на него спиной и ягодицами.
Хорошая вещь.
Сначала на самой больной, внутренней части ягодиц ближе к крестцу после "лежания" на аппликаторе, на коже появлялось темно-красное пятно. Со временем цвет пятна стал более бледным, а сейчас его уже практически нет. Вероятно, был застой крови. Лежу около часа, потом, правда, какое-то время на некоторых участках после аппликатора появляется жжение, но проходит минут через десять.
"Таблетки" пришиты на чехол, внутри чехла тонкая поролоновая прокладка, которую можно вытащить и постирать при необходимости.
Еще такие же видел с маленькими магнитиками по середине каждой "таблетки".


----------



## Dmitro21 (24 Окт 2018)

Остеохондроз замучил, вот решил наконец обратиться к "народной медицине". Вот пишут, что лежать надо почти 40 минут. Реально так долго надо? Кто пользовался подскажите пожалуйста!


----------



## La murr (24 Окт 2018)

@Dmitro21, вся информация есть в этой теме.
Не поленитесь, прочтите.


----------



## AlisKat (28 Дек 2018)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> У меня большой - с полезной площадью 600х400 мм.
> Вечером делаю упражнения и перед сном укладываюсь на него спиной и ягодицами.
> Хорошая вещь.
> Сначала на самой больной, внутренней части ягодиц ближе к крестцу после "лежания" на аппликаторе, на коже появлялось темно-красное пятно. Со временем цвет пятна стал более бледным, а сейчас его уже практически нет. Вероятно, был застой крови. Лежу около часа, потом, правда, какое-то время на некоторых участках после аппликатора появляется жжение, но проходит минут через десять.
> ...


И всю ночь на нем спите?


----------



## allasquortsova (30 Июл 2019)

У мужа аппликатор Ляпко, переодически им пользуется. Говорит, что на некоторое время боль снимает.


----------



## La murr (30 Июл 2019)

@allasquortsova, у меня муж ежедневно лежит на аппликаторе Ляпко (коврик небольшой, кладёт его под поясницу), тоже говорит, что ему помогает.
Я использую периодически, но болей у меня нет.


----------



## Elka66 (30 Июл 2019)

Я засыпаю на ляпко, ночью видать во сне вытаскиваю, из под поясницы. Однозначно помогает, а вот шея болела никак пристроить не могла, не колется и все, значит и толку не будет


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

Последнее время стала укладываться на аппликатор Кузнецова. Длинный коврик,захватывает ягодицы до лопаток. Выручает ,когда надо прилечь на непродолжительное время,просто отдохнуть у телевизора. Дать разгрузку позвоночнику. 
Есть пояс аппликатор,выручает на пеших прогулках. Ненавязчиво покалывает ,отвлекает от боли.


----------



## горошек (15 Июн 2021)

Я почему-то Ляпко больше люблю.


----------



## darling (15 Июн 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Я почему-то Ляпко больше люблю.


прочту о Ляпко. Хочу попробовать. Хорошие отзывы.


----------



## Прити вумен (15 Июн 2021)

darling написал(а):


> прочту о Ляпко. Хочу попробовать. Хорошие отзывы.


Мне тоже нравится аппликатор,каждый день им пользуюсь


----------



## Зинченко (13 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте, тоже использую аппликатор Кузнецова , а сегодня заметил странность, правая лопатка не краснеет, уже около года испытываю дискомфорт в этом месте, врачи толком сказать не могут не чего, может здесь подскажут))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июл 2021)

Мышечный и сосудистый спазм.


----------



## darling (25 Авг 2021)

Аппликатор отличная вещь.
У меня большой, захватывает плечи и поясницу. Горит и "токает". Только тяжело вставать. Вновь разминка, чтобы не кособочило.


----------

